# Free Beer



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm off tomorrow morning for 7 days. I have free beer for anyone I see in a outback. Just look for a 21RS and a black f-550 walk up and ask. All you can drink.

Toolman


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

toolman said:


> I'm off tomorrow morning for 7 days. I have free beer for anyone I see in a outback. Just look for a 21RS and a black f-550 walk up and ask. All you can drink.
> 
> Toolman
> [snapback]52232[/snapback]​


It's a big world out there...care to give us some clue as to where to find this free beer?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oh boy free beer
Oh ya I have to go to work this week








Oh Well

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Oh sure, no address









John


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

WHERE'S WALDO???


----------



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm retired and have time to track you down. If you are east of hurricane
Katrina, I WILL find you. I promise I won't tell anyone else.









Just a little hint OK


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

That is just mean....

Offer free beer and not tell us where he is going to be.

If anyone spots him make sure it gets posted so we can all show up!!!

Gary


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

Ok ill give you a hint. I will be in California.

Toolman


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Ohhh man, I feel like I just lost the lottery. Free beer is great but traveling 500 miles for one, well, I don't know about that.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Well that put's him in my state! Now, maybe we can get some a few more clues out of him...near a big city, near the Redwoods, the Sierra's, on the coast..?


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

An F-550 towing a 21ft tt. Isn't that what's called abuse of power?
Should be easy to spot though.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

When someone find him drop me a line and I will give you the address to ship my beer too....

Gary


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Line 'em up!


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

Well i'm back, and with a whole lot of beer left over. We stayed at Russian Gulch in Mendocino. A very nice small campground with only 30 spots. Lots of hiking/biking trails, and a private beach. After staying there I can see why it was named one of America's top 100 family campgrounds. I did see 2 other outbacks on the trip. 1 parked at a house in Fort Bragg, a 5th wheel and a Gray Ram 3500. The 2nd outback was also a 5th wheel parked at a restaurant in Cloverdale. So I guess I will save all this beer for later. Next time I will let you know where i'm going before I leave. Then maybe I can give away some of this beer.

Toolman


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

_*well............ of course that would help if we knew where you were going! I tried 8 campgrounds and couldn't find you............. I was gonna offer to help you get rid of some if not all of that "Free Beer". Oh well, there's always next time.......glad you had fun though.......... now off to look for the next free beer offer.........................*_


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Did someone say Free Beer???


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

toolman said:


> Well i'm back, and with a whole lot of beer left over. We stayed at Russian Gulch in Mendocino. A very nice small campground with only 30 spots. Lots of hiking/biking trails, and a private beach. After staying there I can see why it was named one of America's top 100 family campgrounds. I did see 2 other outbacks on the trip. 1 parked at a house in Fort Bragg, a 5th wheel and a Gray Ram 3500. The 2nd outback was also a 5th wheel parked at a restaurant in Cloverdale. So I guess I will save all this beer for later. Next time I will let you know where i'm going before I leave. Then maybe I can give away some of this beer.
> 
> Toolman
> [snapback]53113[/snapback]​


damm:
i was about 1 1/5 to 2 hours south of free beer







, at least you saw 2 other outbacks, me zero, wannabe's 1, a kz frontier 26rsds. 
oh well maybe free beer next time









darrel


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey Toolman,

Drop me an e-mail and I will give you an address where you can ship my beer. In fact if it will save you on the shipping you can send the free beer for everybody out here on the east coast to me and I will make sure that they get it....












































Gary


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

ever notice anytime the word BEER is in the topic title, there are always several pages of messages?

I need a beer...


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

toolman said:


> Well i'm back, and with a whole lot of beer left over. We stayed at Russian Gulch in Mendocino. A very nice small campground with only 30 spots. Lots of hiking/biking trails, and a private beach. After staying there I can see why it was named one of America's top 100 family campgrounds. Toolman
> [snapback]53113[/snapback]​


Ha! My last guess was close! On the coast! I stayed at that campground about 3 years ago when we still had our tent trailer. Very nice place! Nothing but green. My Grandfather used to live just down the road in Albion, so I have spent a great deal of time in and around that area.


----------

